# Gesamt-Stromverbrauch Einfamilienhaus per WLAN / Smartphone-App sehen



## element. (9 Juni 2022)

Hallo,

ich arbeite in der Industrie, E-Konstruktion für Maschinen. Gebäudeautomatisierung ist also nicht mein Fach.

Mein Nachbar hat mich angesprochen, er hätte gerne den Gesamt-Stromverbrauch seiner Bude geplottet, so dass er über den Tagesverlauf, Wochen, Monate den Stromverbrauch sehen und grafisch darstellen kann. Gerne in einer Smartphone App,
Alternativ oder zusätzlich auch als Datensatz, den man sich selber in Excel formatieren kann.

Jetzt habe ich da ein bisschen gegoogelt und z.B. das hier gefunden:








						3-PHASEN WI-FI ENERGIEMONITOR  MIT NEUTRAL LEITER TYP: MEW-01
					





					zamel.com
				




Ein kleines Ding mit 3 Aufsteckwandlern dazu. Die Wandler können anscheinend direkt angeschlossen werden.
Bei einem anderen Hersteller braucht man wohl noch einen 3pol LSS als Schutz für die Wandlerkreise dazu. (Shelly 3EM)

Was ich finde hat alles eine Gemeinsamkeit: Es ist mehr oder weniger noname.
Wenn der Hersteller die Biege macht oder seine App nicht auf die neue Android Version hochzieht, etc, dann ist man raus.

Deshalb Frage: Gibt's das was der Nachbar sucht auch von einem Namhaften Hersteller, z.B. Phoenix, Wago und wie sie alle heißen?
Es soll ein einzelnes Gerät sein, das out of the box funktioniert.
Also nicht eine kleine SPS mit extra Eingangskarten für die Wandler, extra WLAN Modul und Programmieraufwänden...
Und die Daten sollen aufbereitet per App oder endlos langer CSV Datei o.ä. rauskommen, also nichts ala Modbus etc, wo die Daten nur live rausgestreamt werden und man die Technik zur Datenaufzeichnung noch dazubauen muss.

Danke und Gruesse


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2022)

Schau mal bei Volkszaehler.org
Ist Open Source und vielleicht eine Möglichkeit


----------



## element. (9 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Volkszaehler.org
> Ist Open Source und vielleicht eine Möglichkeit


Danke für den Tipp, das schaut uns leider nach zuviel Gebastel und zu vielen beteiligten Köchen aus 


			https://wiki.volkszaehler.org/_media/volkszaehler_overview.png
		


Ich hatte meinen Beitrag oben nochmal editiert, kann sein dass ich den Wunsch "out of the box" erst parallel zu deiner Antwort reingeschrieben hab


----------



## escride1 (9 Juni 2022)

Für eine ähnliche Anforderung setzen wir gerne einen 7KM PAC2200 mit Modbus TCP-Schnittstelle und aktiviertem Webserver ein. Der Webserver genügt in den meisten Fällen den Kunden, nicht das billigste aber dafür kein NoName.
Der Webserver ist im "Heimnetz" erreichbar, für ein Handy/Tablet würde dann ebenfalls die Webseite aufgerufen werden müssen, daher dann meist ein VPN erstellen.

Anleitung:


			https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/835/109746835/att_917541/v1/MAN_L1V30415167A-04_de_de-DE.pdf


----------



## element. (9 Juni 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Für eine ähnliche Anforderung setzen wir gerne einen 7KM PAC2200 mit Modbus TCP-Schnittstelle und aktiviertem Webserver ein. Der Webserver genügt in den meisten Fällen den Kunden, nicht das billigste aber dafür kein NoName.


Danke, hast du vielleicht nen Screenshot zur Hand von der Verbrauchskurve im webserver, wie das aussieht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Juni 2022)

element. schrieb:


> Danke, hast du vielleicht nen Screenshot zur Hand von der Verbrauchskurve im webserver, wie das aussieht?


Schau mal hier ab 2:50:


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (9 Juni 2022)

mein Tipp:





						Energiemanagement mit smart-me - einfach, günstig, skalierbar
					

Energie im digitalen Zeitalter. smart-me entwickelt Energiemessgeräte und Cloud-Software für umfassendes Energiemanagement.




					web.smart-me.com
				



Da gibt es Komplette Stromzähler inkl. W-LAN und Cloud


----------



## element. (5 Juli 2022)

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## blackpeat (5 Juli 2022)

Sonnst das sieht auch ganz nett aus









						Shelly 3EM - Shelly Cloud
					






					shelly.cloud


----------

